# Der Chapter II-Warte-Thread



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Nabend Leute,

RoM's "Chapter II: The Elven Chronicles" steht vor der Tür, und nem Haufen Leuten scheint es zu gehen wie mir: Sie können es einfach nicht abwarten!!!

Da einige so verzweifelt waren, in der Buffed-Datenbank unter dem Eintrag Flammenstoß ne Riesen-Diskussion aufzumachen und ich auch an vielen anderen ungewöhnlichen Orten auf Kommentare von vor einigen Stunden gestoßen bin, dachte ich mir: Ich mach hier nen Warte-Thread auf, der uns die restlichen 14 Stunden unterstützen soll.

Deshalb: Fröhliches Warten ^_^

*//EDIT:* Hier eine Eilmeldung von riotch, die Aufgrund von mehrmaligem Nachfragen hier reineditiert wird:


riotch schrieb:


> _Der Client in der kaufbaren Box beinhaltet NICHT den neusten Clienten. Der Client auf der Webseite ist der aktuellste, jedoch ist es nicht nötig diesen runterzuladen, da morgen das Spiel den Patch automatisch runterläd und installiert. Der volle Client ist 5 gig groß, das update deutlich kleiner. Also warten! wink.gif_


----------



## Digital Shadow (14. September 2009)

lade mit 100kb down ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Suche Gilde...^^


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Ah sorryyyy! Scheiss Internet - wir brauchen eine "eigenen Beitrag löschen" Funktion...


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Also wie ich schon sagte, ich glaube doch, dass man überhaupt keinen neuen Client braucht, sondern einfach fröhlich seinen Patcher während dem Mittagessen laufen lässt...
UND DANN WIRD GEZOCKT!!!

Es ist ja nichtmal sicher, dass das, was man jetz runterladen kann, überhaupt die aktuelle Version ist <.<


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Schreib bitte in den ersten Post für alle, die nicht lesen wollen:

Der Client in der kaufbaren Box beinhaltet NICHT den neusten Clienten. Der Client auf der Webseite ist der aktuellste, jedoch ist es nicht nötig diesen runterzuladen, da morgen das Spiel den Patch automatisch runterläd und installiert. Der volle Client ist 5 gig groß, das update deutlich kleiner. Also warten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyalex (14. September 2009)

naja mal sehn was wird wenn die 5 gb fertig sind,oder hat es scho einer fertig?


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

da wird nix. morgen sind die server erst offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyalex (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> Schreib bitte in den ersten Post für alle, die nicht lesen wollen:
> 
> Der Client in der kaufbaren Box beinhaltet NICHT den neusten Clienten. Der Client auf der Webseite ist der aktuellste, jedoch ist es nicht nötig diesen runterzuladen, da morgen das Spiel den Patch automatisch runterläd und installiert. Der volle Client ist 5 gig groß, das update deutlich kleiner. Also warten!
> 
> ...




Woher bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

crazyalex schrieb:


> naja mal sehn was wird wenn die 5 gb fertig sind,oder hat es scho einer fertig?


Was soll dan sein? Die Server sind dann down.


----------



## Hexorio (14. September 2009)

das ist voll dumm -.- erst downloade ich mit 500/kbs ... plötzlich nurnoch mit 250 und jetzt mit 30


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> da wird nix. morgen sind die server erst offen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falls du den download des clients meinst: da du bei diesem programm auch nen upload angegeben hast, ist es vermutlich ein peer-to-peer-system, dass ganz und gar unabhängig von den frogster-servern arbeitet...


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Der Patch wurde heute erst fertig gestellt und kann somit nicht auf der kaufbaren Version enthalten sein. Des Rest weiß ich aus offizieller Quelle.


----------



## Digital Shadow (14. September 2009)

den aktuellen client zu laden soll besser sein, weil dann weniger upload error entstehen.




*juhuu*




der erste Gig ist down


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Was ich aus offizieller Quelle weiß (Anruf bei MediaMarkt *g): Die Penner haben die Chapter II-Boc überhaupt nicht bestellt, das heißt, sie wird weder morgen noch in 5 Tagen bei denen liegen.

Also die Flügel doch für Rubine Ô_o


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> falls du den download des clients meinst: da du bei diesem programm auch nen upload angegeben hast, ist es vermutlich ein peer-to-peer-system, dass ganz und gar unabhängig von den frogster-servern arbeitet...



Finde das echt krass, dass man Uploaden MUSS. Aber so spart man Traffic....


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Was ich aus offizieller Quelle weiß (Anruf bei MediaMarkt *g): Die Penner haben die Chapter II-Boc überhaupt nicht bestellt, das heißt, sie wird weder morgen noch in 5 Tagen bei denen liegen.
> 
> Also due Flügel doch für Rubine Ô_o



Die Flügel für Rubine kommen ja doch nicht so schnell wie angekündigt. ^^


----------



## crazyalex (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> Der Patch wurde heute erst fertig gestellt und kann somit nicht auf der kaufbaren Version enthalten sein. Des Rest weiß ich aus offizieller Quelle.




Dann hätten se solche infos auf der offizellen hp stellen sollen,weil sowas find ich absolut sch.... weil ohne infos geht nix
communication ist alles ohne geht nix...


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> Finde das echt krass, dass man Uploaden MUSS. Aber so spart man Traffic....



Hehe, ich weiß ja nicht, ob dir das Wort Torrent ein Begriff ist, aber dank BitTorrent habe ich wirklich einen HAUFEN Filme gratis...
Und bin saumäßig dankbar für diese Erfindung =P


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Hehe, ich weiß ja nicht, ob dir das Wort Torrent ein Begriff ist, aber dank BitTorrent habe ich wirklich einen HAUFEN Filme gratis...
> Und bin saumäßig dankbar für diese Erfindung =P



Natürlich, tolle Erfindung, aber dort kann ich mein Upload regulieren. Hier uploade ich mit vollem Speed, was meine rbeit im Netz verlangsamt. Denn jeder Zugriff auf jede Webseite erfordert einen gewissen Upload, doch der wird vom RoM-Download ziemlich beansprucht.


----------



## Digital Shadow (14. September 2009)

crazyalex schrieb:


> Dann hätten se solche infos auf der offizellen hp stellen sollen,weil sowas find ich absolut sch.... weil ohne infos geht nix
> communication ist alles ohne geht nix...



wer frogster und co. beobachtet hat, weiß, dass deren informationspolitik für'n arsch ist. oder dachtest du da ändert sich was mit dem addon dran? xD


----------



## sehbie (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Was ich aus offizieller Quelle weiß (Anruf bei MediaMarkt *g): Die Penner haben die Chapter II-Boc überhaupt nicht bestellt, das heißt, sie wird weder morgen noch in 5 Tagen bei denen liegen.
> 
> Also die Flügel doch für Rubine Ô_o



AMAZON FTW^ ^ Ware wurde heut Mittag versendet

nu mal im Ernst, wieso sollte man sich nen neuen Client mit 5GB downloaden wenn es ein Update auch tut..... 

Upload Error? seit letztem Patch keinen ehr gehabt.


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> Natürlich, tolle Erfindung, aber dort kann ich mein Upload regulieren. Hier uploade ich mit vollem Speed, was meine rbeit im Netz verlangsamt. Denn jeder Zugriff auf jede Webseite erfordert einen gewissen Upload, doch der wird vom RoM-Download ziemlich beansprucht.



Bei 700kbs down nehme ich das gerne in Kauf^^
Und natürlich wird alles was mit Inet zu tun hat, total laggy, da kann ich nur eins empfehlen: Pennen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder wollt ihr etwa nicht 2k Dias für den ersten 55/55-Char abkassieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

sehbie schrieb:


> AMAZON FTW^ ^ Ware wurde heut Mittag versendet
> 
> nu mal im Ernst, wieso sollte man sich nen neuen Client mit 5GB downloaden wenn es ein Update auch tut.....
> 
> Upload Error? seit letztem Patch keinen ehr gehabt.


Weil man neu anfängt und den alten Client GARNICHT hat?
So wie ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## crazyalex (14. September 2009)

Digital schrieb:


> wer frogster und co. beobachtet hat, weiß, dass deren informationspolitik für'n arsch ist. oder dachtest du da ändert sich was mit dem addon dran? xD




ja die info politik beir frogster ist net die beste das weis ich,aber wie kann sich einer so sicher sein?


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Weil man neu anfängt und den alten Client GARNICHT hat?
> So wie ich zum Beispiel.



Ah, dann willkommen in Taborea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, meint ihr, dass ich die Flügen noch bekomme wenn ich morgen bei Amazon bestelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Suche Gilde...


----------



## Chr_96er (14. September 2009)

I-wie ist der Flammenstoß threead lustiger^^

Da gehts auch mit dem Antworten schneller xD


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Bei 700kbs down nehme ich das gerne in Kauf^^
> Und natürlich wird alles was mit Inet zu tun hat, total laggy, da kann ich nur eins empfehlen: Pennen gehen
> 
> 
> ...



Bin bei 4,2 Gig, der wird gleich fertig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2k Dias interessieren mich recht wenig. Diese Aktionen in letzter Zeit sind doch echt Mist. Massig Zeit und Geld wird da gefordert. Sorry, aber ich hab ein RL und liebe es...


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

riotch schrieb:


> 2k Dias interessieren mich recht wenig. Diese Aktionen in letzter Zeit sind doch echt Mist. Massig Zeit und Geld wird da gefordert. Sorry, aber ich hab ein RL und liebe es...



^^War ja auch nur n Scherz... *hust*
Nein, wirklich, ich fande schon dieses Frosch-Event damals ziemlich abgefahren, die Frogster-Leute sind teilweise ganz schön grindig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Suche Gilde...


----------



## Eldessar (14. September 2009)

nimophelio bitte mach das suche gilde nicht hier sondern im gildenforum


----------



## riotch (14. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> ^^War ja auch nur n Scherz... *hust*
> Nein, wirklich, ich fande schon dieses Frosch-Event damals ziemlich abgefahren, die Frogster-Leute sind teilweise ganz schön grindig drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh ja, ich wette der Gewinner war eh ein Botter. ^^


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Im Gildenforum guckt eh nie jemand rein. Du bist nicht die Foren Polizei. Dashier ist ein Warte Thread sprich er hat kein bestimmtes Thema abgesehen natürlich von RoM. Ich kann soviel suchen wie ich will.
Suche Gilde...


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Ich denke 10 Minuten ingame sind hier wesentlich besser investiert als die ganze Nacht das Forum zuzuspammen 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

*spamp0w4*
Suche Gilde...
*spamp0w4*


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

so leute, ich denk, ich werd dann tatsächlich iwie ins bett gehen...
gute nacht *wink*


----------



## Ren3gaid (14. September 2009)

Wo kann ich denn den Chapter 2 downloaden?


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn den Chapter 2 downloaden?


Noch garnicht. Ausser du willst komplett ROM also auch mit Basisspiel runterladen. Das Chapter als Stand-Alone gibts erst morgen


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

Morgen ab 12, wenn die Frogster-Server wieder hochgefahren sind, kannst du deinen Client ganz normal starten, und Chapter II wird als Patch heruntergeladen.
Ansonten, wenn du Runes of Magic noch gar nicht auf deinem PC hast, kannst du ihn hier bekommen.


----------



## Shariko (14. September 2009)

Hmmm, ist das nicht irgendwie komisch, dass auf der Box nur das Grundspiel sein soll? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn, davon mal abgesehen, dass sie Chapter II recht früh bekannt gegeben haben. Also ich denke schon, dass Chapter II auch auf der Box ist zusätzlich zum restlichen Client, nur dass es erst jetzt auf die Server gespielt wird, jedenfalls was noch fehlt. Haben ja auch schon einiges vorher aufgespielt, damit es beim offiziellen Start des neuen Kapitels nicht so viel zum downloaden gibt.

Wie gesagt, es wird jetzt aufgespielt, aber es war nie die Rede davon, dass es erst jetzt fertig geworden ist. Also wie kommen einige hier auf die Information, dass die Box Chapter II nicht enthalten soll?!? Sonst hätten se ja auch noch nicht die Küste der Wehklagen freischalten können, da die auch zum zweiten Kapitel gehört. Anscheinend kommt es wohl daher, da einige vielleicht gewisse Informationen falsch interpretiert haben (ist nur ne Vermutung meinerseits).
Es wurde von offizieller Seite gesagt, dass sie das zweite Kapitel nach und nach bis einschließlich 15. September aufspielen werden und der besagte Tag eben der Abschluß dieses Aufspielens sein wird, da dann das Kapitel vollständig auf den Servern hochgeladen wurde. Ab dem Tag (also Morgen) kann man dann ganz offiziell das zweite Kapitel spielen (nach dem Update versteht sich^^).

Also die Daten müssten schon alle längst bei denen sein und diese werden dann wohl auch auf der DVD in der Box zu finden sein, neben den netten Goodies (alles nur Vermutungen aus meiner Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Wie auch immer, ich freu mich jedenfalls tierisch auf das zweite Kapitel, muß zum Glück eh nur updaten (halleluja^^, aber die Box hol ich mir trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

Man hätte ich hier zuerst gelesen, dann hätte ich mir einiges erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lade und lade und lade und lade und lade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist zum verückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß der kuckuck wie lange das dauert 2,5 h sind schun rum und erst 2.276 MB runtergeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber jetzt ziehe ich das durch, notfalls macht das der Rechenr alleine während ich schlafe


----------



## Ikrun (15. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> RoM's "Chapter II: The Elven Chronicles" steht vor der Tür...



heißt es nicht Chapter II: The Elven Prophecy? *klugscheiss*


----------



## Dragaron (15. September 2009)

Ab jetzt aktualisiert sich der Client.


----------



## Aleesia (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Client wurde ohne probleme aktualisiert.. *freu* Fehlt nur noch das der Login-Server on ist..^^


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

Die Box Version enthält NICHT den aktuellsten Clienten!

Allein die Tatsache, dass alle Patches (auch Loka-Patches) nacheinander aufgespielt werden müssen, gibt an, dass der jetzige Patch nicht enthalten sein wird, wie der letzte Patch.


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Also um 08.00 Uhr stand der Paketbote mit dem Päckchen von Amazon vor der Tür.  

Kurz gefrühstückt und dann neu installiert. Dachte ich zumindest :-)    Seit ner halben Stunde wird der neue Client schon upgedatet (Naja .. hab nur DSL Light)  aber die Version auf der DVD ist 2.0.10.1853  der Client auf der Downloadseite 2.0.10.1871.

War aber eigentlich klar wenn man berücksichtigt das knapp 3 Wochen zwischen Auslieferung und Abgabe der Master-DVD liegen.


----------



## Shariko (15. September 2009)

Ich bin zwar immer noch der Überzeugung, dass Chapter II auch in der Box enthalten ist, aber warten wir es einfach ab, wenn die Box auch da ist (weiß ja nicht, ob se schon einige bekommen haben).

Wenn der aktuellste Client nicht darauf enthalten ist, habe ich mich geirrt und nehme meine Behauptung zurück (irren ist menschlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Aber auf alle Fälle gibt es die Goodies in der Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok, es hat sich bestätigt und ich habe mich geirrt (Asche auf meinen Haupt). Naja, aber so gesehen muß man nicht mehr den ganzen Client runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (was ja je nach Anschluß auch gewisse Zeit in Anspruch nimmt).


----------



## Semjaza (15. September 2009)

Also die Game-Server sind schonmal wieder alle online, nur der Loginserver ist noch down ! Das sieht schonmal sehr gut für einen Start ins Chapter II aus ! Hoffen wir das nachher die Server den Ansturm auf die Elfen usw. standhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

jo da kann man nur hoffen und ich muss noch iwie die grafik runterschrauben...^^ ich vertreibe mir das letzte stündchen damit in dem ich dem 2.pc zusehe wie er patcht


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

Die Letzen 60 Minuten sind angebrochen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

juhu contdown 60...59...58


----------



## Shariko (15. September 2009)

Semjaza schrieb:


> Also die Game-Server sind schonmal wieder alle online, nur der Loginserver ist noch down ! Das sieht schonmal sehr gut für einen Start ins Chapter II aus ! Hoffen wir das nachher die Server den Ansturm auf die Elfen usw. standhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daran hat man ja noch gar nicht gedacht o0o
Aber ich denke mal, es wird (hoffe ich^^) ziemlich glatt laufen. Ansonsten kann man nur sagen:
Never play on patch day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir isses eh noch am laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

Die Grafikabteilung der Engine wurde überarbeitet, weswegen ich hoffe, dass alles stabiler läuft!


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

wil jetzt zoooocken -.-

pc die ungarische fanseite ist zum kotzen, hab da das lösungswort net gefunden^^ kann mich jmd vllt pn deshalb? xD

/edit: eben gefunden^^ jetzt ladet die seite mal was schneller^^


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

Alle Server offline, Oh oh!


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

das wort wurde schon in dem thread "Dieser blöde Satz" gepostet naja es war ja danach auch der ganze satz aber naja...


aaaahhhhh 40mins!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

noch 27 Min

habe eigentlich gar keine Zeit heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss trotzdem reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semjaza (15. September 2009)

Und die Server sind wieder online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Noch 25 Minuten ^^


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
17MINUTEN
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serius1607 (15. September 2009)

mein download is bei 3% juhu -.-xD


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

patche schneller schneller.... mist ich komme zu spät... mal wieder, und nichma die bahn ist schuld -.-*

*hüpf*hüpf* vor vorfreude nimme halten kann*hüpf* *vom stuhl fall* *aufrappel* puh

scheiß update wieso dauert das imma so lange -.-


----------



## Semjaza (15. September 2009)

Wieso habt ihr eigentlich alle frei ? xD Geht arbeiten oder in die Schule verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (15. September 2009)

Vayaras schrieb:


> patche schneller schneller.... mist ich komme zu spät... mal wieder, und nichma die bahn ist schuld -.-*
> 
> *hüpf*hüpf* vor vorfreude nimme halten kann*hüpf* *vom stuhl fall* *aufrappel* puh
> 
> scheiß update wieso dauert das imma so lange -.-


mir gehts genau so


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

ich habdas updaté von 10-11 gemacht (hat 50mins gedauert)


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

die letzen 15 *popcorn raushol*


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

lol ich bin im mom der größte zappelphilipp^^


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

ONLINE !!












In 14 min....


----------



## serius1607 (15. September 2009)

heul schaff ich nimmer bis dahin-.-


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

Habe den neuen Klient gestern über Nacht komplet gezogen, daher jetzt fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch *10*


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

Lesandra schrieb:


> Habe den neuen Klient gestern über Nacht komplet gezogen, daher jetzt fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht vergessen zu installieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

10 mins .... !


----------



## z3xi0n (15. September 2009)

Ist es bei euch auch so dass die Zahlen neben den Balken munter über 100% rausgehn? Mein "Download" steht im Moment bei 148% und mein "Update" bei 104% ...


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

@riotch kann gar nich sein... der loginserver ist noch immer down=P aber ich schaffs wohl auch net .1879 bei 60% -.- wieviel kommt danach noch?


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MINUTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

NOCH EIN PATCH!


----------



## serius1607 (15. September 2009)

3min! und mein download 60min -.-


----------



## Shariko (15. September 2009)

2 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

der geht schnell


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

2 mins


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

nö was wird das das sind ja einige patches


----------



## Baumlol (15. September 2009)

bei mir kackt der updater ab. der große Patch lief super und der neue macht nur error Meldung.
File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!
Hat das noch wer?


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

1 mins tick tack ...


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

ich habs ja gesagt das noch ein patch kommt...


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

ne aber ich würd jetzt schrecklich gern wissen welche die aktuelle version ist????


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

30 sekunden *sekt aufmach*


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

*BooooooooooooooooooooM gl und have fun ist vollbracht ! ^^*


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

was lädt der den jetzt schon wieder hoch blödes Ding?


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

welches is die aktuelle version??


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

Oh man was bekomme ich den jetzt für ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

Baumlol schrieb:


> bei mir kackt der updater ab. der große Patch lief super und der neue macht nur error Meldung.
> File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!
> Hat das noch wer?



zieh dir den manuell, wenns per updater nicht geht. 
werd mir auch schonmal die patches saugen, wenns offizielle forum mal wieder on sein sollte bis meine boxed version endlich da ist :/


----------



## riotch (15. September 2009)

MD5 error, server betreten nicht möglich...


----------



## Shariko (15. September 2009)

Bei mir dauert es eh noch, ist noch am runterladen
*hier bitte die Melodie von Jeperdy einspielen*


----------



## Baumlol (15. September 2009)

thx für antwort 
aber ich glaub das vor 23.23 Uhr ^^ keiner zocken wird
dat wär sonst nen Wunder


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

hmmm was soll das jz sein


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

Auch die Fehlermeldung

File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

diese fehlermeldung gabe s schonmal


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

bei buffed steht der loginserver is on... und ich kaaaaannn nich ... patche schneller xD


----------



## Markinho (15. September 2009)

auch MD5 error


----------



## DaydreamerFW (15. September 2009)

und die server sind komplett überlastet....


----------



## teroa (15. September 2009)

die sollen sich mal beeielen noch dürften die server leer sein es is ja auch noch schule...^^


----------



## Schorki (15. September 2009)

md5 error kommt immer dann wenn die checksumme nicht übereinstimmen das heisst wenn entweder das file zuviel/zuwenige bytes hat als das original womit es verglichen wird, dies kann kommen wenn der server in den offline mod gerät oder wenn man eines der patches von anderen seiten gesaugt hat die nicht mit dem original übereinstimmen.


----------



## Lesandra (15. September 2009)

Kann man irgendwo das Update Manuell ziehen? ich bekomme immer die selbe Fehlermeldung

File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!

Ist jemand schon drin?

P.S. Ich habe das Orginal gestern Abend gezogen und komplett neu aufgespielt


----------



## lazerus01 (15. September 2009)

wo kann ich die patches manuell downloaden?habe auch den md5 fehler


----------



## Bigbear9871 (15. September 2009)

Lesandra schrieb:


> Auch die Fehlermeldung
> 
> File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!



jupp bei mir auch scheinen allezu haben ode kann schon jemand zocken?


----------



## Gamer63 (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Markinho schrieb:


> auch MD5 error



Habe auch MD5 error. Wo kann man den letzten Patch manuell herunterladen?


----------



## lazerus01 (15. September 2009)

das offizielle forum geht auch nicht.zumindest geht die startseite von rom


----------



## RY0 (15. September 2009)

Baumlol schrieb:


> bei mir kackt der updater ab. der große Patch lief super und der neue macht nur error Meldung.
> File patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe MD5 error!
> Hat das noch wer?


Jo, ebenfalls diesen MD5 Error... Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich den kompletten Client jetzt saugen soll... bei der Serverlast im Moment kann ich das Zocken heute komplett vergessen. Das dauert dann bis morgen früh.


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

bei mir geht die startseite auch nciht bin mal essend ann scauen


----------



## Corii (15. September 2009)

hat vielleicht jemand einen link für den manuellen patch?

lg
cori


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

wie jetzt habt ihr alle en error? also die logserver stehen auf online.... ich patche immer noch... bin noch gar net soweit ... na da freu ich mich schon auf den MD5


----------



## DaydreamerFW (15. September 2009)

hab manuell gepatcht, fehler kommt bei mir auch...


----------



## lazerus01 (15. September 2009)

ich hatte mir den neuen clienten gestern gesogen.dauerte 1stunde 48 min.sind nur knapp 4 gb.installation dauerte groß 30 min.warum jetzt in letzter minute noch ein patch drauf gesetzt wurde ist unverständlich da ich ja durch den neuen clienten bis patch 79.en aktuell war und er jetzt bei mir anfäng mit 71.en zu patchen.


----------



## Gewaltblume (15. September 2009)

Also das nenn ich mal Release-Flopp...

Groß ankündigen und dann nen Patch-prob...
etwas lächerlich wenn ihr mich fragt... naja
wir warten gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer63 (15. September 2009)

Vayaras schrieb:


> wie jetzt habt ihr alle en error? also die logserver stehen auf online.... ich patche immer noch... bin noch gar net soweit ... na da freu ich mich schon auf den MD5



Zur Zeit scheint wohl keiner ins Game zu kommen. Ein Link zum manuellen Patch wäre jetzt gut.


----------



## Lyaria (15. September 2009)

naja laut twitter sind sie dran es zu beheben
http://twitter.com/rom_de


----------



## lazerus01 (15. September 2009)

schön wäre es ja schon mal wen frogster das offizielle forum frei schalten würde oder infos bekannt gibt.


----------



## Eumelsen (15. September 2009)

ein link zum manuellen patchen bringt nix haben schon etliche geschrieben^^ lieber mal das Thema lesen bevor man sich an einer Diskusion beteiligt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akt1onJ4kson (15. September 2009)

Gamer63 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit scheint wohl keiner ins Game zu kommen. Ein Link zum manuellen Patch wäre jetzt gut.



Bin mitm Kumpel im TS der ist ingame!
Und ich hab diesen blöden MD5 fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxairmaxx (15. September 2009)

Akt1onJ4kson schrieb:


> Bin mitm Kumpel im TS der ist ingame!
> Und ich hab diesen blöden MD5 fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht mir genau so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warkasandra (15. September 2009)

Update geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaydreamerFW (15. September 2009)

jup O.o bin damit im forum auch mal weg... scheint nu zu gehen... viel spass beim lvln :-)

(anmerk: DAS war mal ausnahmsweise ne schnelle fehlerbehebung^^)


----------



## Bigbear9871 (15. September 2009)

jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

Bei mir steht immer wenn ich den Launcher öffnen will 

Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "SetString" wurde in der DLL " CrashRpt.dll" nicht gefunden kann mir da einer weiter helfen?


----------



## Gewaltblume (15. September 2009)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Semjaza (15. September 2009)

LOOOOOL ^^

Jetzt haben die die offizielle Seite wieder zurückgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man, wiedermal ein Fehlstart ! 

Gerade jetzt hättet ihr mal alle eure Pannen der Vergangenheit wett machen können, aber nein, sie laden gleich die nächste große Panne drauf !


----------



## Nimarella (15. September 2009)

Akt1onJ4kson schrieb:


> Bin mitm Kumpel im TS der ist ingame!
> Und ich hab diesen blöden MD5 fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MD5 erinnert mich irgendwie an das was ich beim RoM in der Anfangsphase hatte.
Der Download war zwar auf 100% aber der Updater hat weiter runtergeladen, bis er irgendwann zum status : beendet kam. (Zumindest bei der Clientinstallation)

Versucht mal folgendes : *Patcher hochfahren und gucken ob er immer noch läd.*


----------



## Tokenlord (15. September 2009)

Sind außer mir noch andere hier die, dank langsamen Internet, immernoch am Patchen sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

also keine ahnung was da abgeht aber der "Download is bei 844%" und der Updatebalken zeigt 455% an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (15. September 2009)

Ich bin bei 60%/60%. :-/


----------



## Semjaza (15. September 2009)

Und bei mir 0% / 0% ! Hab nämlich noch garnicht angefangen ^^ Gammel nämlich gerade auf Arbeit ab !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (15. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das hat auch Vorteile:

Jetzt sind alle am Questen auf der Elfeninsel.
Wenn ich dann On komme, sind die ersten Gegenden schon wieder leer. XD


----------



## Lu2iver (15. September 2009)

Hehe das wir bestimmt wieder übervoll sein wenn es jetzt geht


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Also ich bin erst bei 1879 beim patchen .. wenn die Anzeige im Client stimmt.  Jetzt quält er sich im Schneckentempo weiter. Wird wohl auch Ostern bis der fertig ist.

So wie das aussieht ist das nochmal ein riesenpatch ... da frag ich mich dann schon wieso ich überhaupt die Box gekauft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lu2iver (15. September 2009)

bei dem bin ich auch schon angekommen und nach etwa einer stunde bin ich "schon" bei 99%
aber da soll noch einer kommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

OMG FEHLERMELDUNG!!!!
"Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "Setstring" wurde in der DLL "CrashRpt.dll" nicht gefunden."

was kann man tun?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimarella (15. September 2009)

mal ne Frage an die die Ingame sind : 

Welche Grösse in Mb hat die Datei im RoM Verzeichnis : 

*patch_2.0.11.1879.en_2.1.0.1871.en.exe*

mir reicht ne ca. Angabe.


----------



## Lu2iver (15. September 2009)

oh keine ahnung hoffe ich hab das nicht ziehe grad den 2. patch aber der geht fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Fällt mir gerade auf .. machen die nen Downgrade ?  

patch_2.0.11.1879.en_2.1.0.1871.en.exe

jetzt machen die schon in Dateinamen Tipfehler .. wie wird das dann ingame ?

Lt. Vista hat die Datei 53.984KB .. also knapp 54MB ... aber die Übertragungsrate ist derzeit jämmerlich


----------



## Nimarella (15. September 2009)

Aleythys schrieb:


> Fällt mir gerade auf .. machen die nen Downgrade ?
> 
> patch_2.0.11.1879.en_2.1.0.1871.en.exe
> 
> ...



1140 Mb und wachsend... download ist bei 422% und update bei 241% Tempo würde ich sagen geschätzte 80 kb/s


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

Aleythys schrieb:


> patch_2.0.11.xxxx 2.1.0.xxxx.en.exe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würd mir auch gern mal die patches ziehen, aber solange das offizielle forum nicht erreichbar ist komme ich nicht an die downloadlinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

boar des gibt es nich.. in 1h grademal 10% von 1879-?? bin bei 70% also dauert das wohl noch mind 3h xD sooo ein mist hab mich so auf zocken gefreut^^ na vllt ist morgen wilde lande nich so überfüllt wenn ich dann zocken kann-.- ich habe auch noch real life liebe frogster-leute... ich hab mir von 12uhr mittags spielzeit eingeplant-.-


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Also 1,1GB ist wohl eher der gesamte Patch.  Wäre ja ein witz wenn der Client 5GB hätte und man dann noch 2GB an Updates ziehen müsste.

Aber Frogster trau ich alles zu.  Wenn ich das was ich auf der HD hab hochrechne (lt. anzeige 7% und 85M  ist das echt ein Witz was die sich leisten. 

Kein Wunder das das Forum off ist von denen ... die würden ja mit Beschwerden überschwemmt werden.


Bei meinem extra lahmen DSL kann ich noch bequem 6h Download rechnen.  Bis dahin ist dann aber das Startgebiet der Elfen sicher nicht mehr übervoll


----------



## Staalkeer (15. September 2009)

Also ich habe Lade Charachterdaten aber passieren tut nichts -.- wer hats noch ?


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

Flecto schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer wenn ich den Launcher öffnen will
> 
> Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "SetString" wurde in der DLL " CrashRpt.dll" nicht gefunden kann mir da einer weiter helfen?



also ich hab das immer noch kann da wer helfen oder weiss wer ne lösung??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staalkeer (15. September 2009)

Neu Installieren xD spaß ^^ weiß ich nichts sry


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

hmm hab den patch gestern runtergeladen über nacht..
und seit über ner stunde macht der des update...
seit ner halben steht er bei 79 %..
son scheiß -.-


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Also wer den Patch gestern geladen hat müsste eigentlich noch die Version ohne Chapter II haben. Oder hast du schon eine 2.10.xxxx ?

Ich komm am Ende wohl auf knapp 2GB Download .. und das mit der Box-Version.


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

ich hab über nacht die 5gb geladen.... =)
und er steht immer noch bei 79 %
*grummel*

und ich kenn mich nich mit pc aus dafür is freund da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





achso man bekommt ja bei lvl 40 (oder wars 45 ? ) son berhu im geschenkbeutel für 7tage...
da ja die server down waren,
´wird das ja ncih als tag dazugerechnet wo man den benutzt hat oder?
weil der geht ja nur 7tage

*ich weiß dumme frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Die Offlinezeit wird mitgerechnet.  Also reduziert sich die Nutzungsdauer von dem Tierchen.


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

Wantedchief schrieb:


> also ich hab das immer noch kann da wer helfen oder weiss wer ne lösung???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das spiel ohne launcher starten. dazu eine verknüpfung zur "client.exe" anlegen, rechtsklick, auf eigenschaften udn beim verknüpfungsziel 
"D:\Runes of Magic\Client.exe" NoCheckVersion
eingeben. (also nur "NoCheckVersion" anhängen)
das spiel wird aber nicht richtig funktionieren, solange der client nicht auf die aktuelle version gepatcht ist... 
mir ist der launcher vor einigen wochen abgeschmiert und seitdem starte ich das spiel immer so und patche manuell


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

unpraktisch -.-


hmm was kann ich denn machen wenn der nich weiterlädt?
einfach rom ausmachen und wieder neu?
weil des nich normal des der solange bei 79 % steht -.-


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Deinstallier erstmal alles ... den client hast du ja .. und fang nochmal neu mit dem patchen an.  

Wenn er da dann wieder hängen bleibt hilft wohl wirklich nur ein komplettes neuladen des Clients


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

lol bin drinne..+
hab abgebrochen und wieder neu an denn wars sofort auf 100 %
un juhuu gleich der erste bug...
kam am sonntag nich ausm korridor der wächter,
wegen teleport problemen....
und nu fall cih die ganze zeit durch ne welt durch -.-


----------



## eaglestar (15. September 2009)

SecretSin schrieb:


> lol bin drinne..+
> hab abgebrochen und wieder neu an denn wars sofort auf 100 %
> un juhuu gleich der erste bug...
> kam am sonntag nich ausm korridor der wächter,
> ...



Dein Beitrag ließt sich wie ein Bericht von einem WoW-Privat-Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt ob bis heute Abend alles wieder glatt läuft.


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaaD12 (15. September 2009)

zum glück hab ich schon meine boxxD amazon an die macht ^^

gleich mal client updaten oder mit der cd neu installieren


----------



## jeid (15. September 2009)

NEVER PLAY ON PATCH DAY !!!!!11111
Think about it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

patchen, patchen patchen...

einloggen..

und dann zocken!!!

mach doch ma schneller blöder patcher^^


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag ließt sich wie ein Bericht von einem WoW-Privat-Server.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich spiel kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rom is des erste spiel des ich online spiele ^^
und unter dem gleichen namen findet man mich auch im spiel ^^


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

wie siehts eig aus mit
1.patchnotes
2.webseite wieder da
3.offizielles forum wieder da?


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

SaaD12 schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich schon meine boxxD amazon an die macht ^^
> 
> gleich mal client updaten oder mit der cd neu installieren



Ich hab die Box seit 08.00 Uhr ; seitdem bin ich am patchen (DSL Light). Die haben wohl auf der Box-DVD mal eben 2GB vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

Aleythys schrieb:


> Ich hab die Box seit 08.00 Uhr ; seitdem bin ich am patchen (DSL Light). Die haben wohl auf der Box-DVD mal eben 2GB vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahhh Leute was macht ihr denn auch?^^
Ich patche seit 10 Minuten und er steht auf 25% *_*
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass da nicht ne böse Überraschung auf mich wartet und ich gleich nach dem nen 5-Gb-Patch reingedrückt kriege^^


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

varanas is weg un die transporteurin is inna luft...
öhm lol?


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

lol ich komme nicht ins game drecks "SetString"

aber naja hatte ja auch nix anderes von RoM erhofft lol währe ja ein wunder wenn alles sofort ginge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (15. September 2009)

Wantedchief schrieb:


> lol ich komme nicht ins game drecks "SetString"
> 
> aber naja hatte ja auch nix anderes von RoM erhofft lol währe ja ein wunder wenn alles sofort ginge...
> 
> ...




FAKE(bietet keine Lösung fürs Problem):

public void SetString(String text){
   this.tollerString = text;
}


Leider ist ja die offizielle Seite wieder voll und ganz runtergefahren. Also gibt es auch keine Lösungen seitens der Entwickler
für dieses Problem.
Hilft bei dem Problem kein Neustart vom PC/RoM-Launcher?
Bzw. lohnt es ich die Datei von jemanden zu laden, bei dem RoM funktioniert?


Gru 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

Hmmm, hört sich ja nicht so gut an.
Auch wenn ich noch am Patchen bin, hätte ich RoM wirklich mal einen erfolgreichen Patchday gewünscht <.<

Immerhin liegt eine positive Begründung nahe: Sie haben den kommenden Sturm auf die Server unterschätzt^^


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

ich hab mir heute morgen diesen 5GB Patch geladen aber jetzt steh ich vor einem Rätsel o0
Ich habe einfach nur 5 *.bin Dateien, normalerweise gehört dazu doch eine .cue Datei damit man das als Image mountn kann. Oder eine .exe die das ganze dann installiert aber Fehlanzeige. Muss man das irgendwie anders installieren? Oder fehlt mir da etwas?


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

wie soll es denn zu einem sturm auf die server kommen wenn die leute schon am launcher scheitern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wann geht das offi forum endlich wieder on? brauche diese blöden downloadlinks :/


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

Gbolin schrieb:


> wie soll es denn zu einem sturm auf die server kommen wenn die leute schon am launcher scheitern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Leute scheitern am Launcher? Ô_o wie meinste denn das?
außerdem ziehen tausende Website-Anfragen ja auch an den Servern


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt was es dann wieder tolles als Trostpflaster gibt für de misslungenen Patchday.

Das die offizielle HP down ist wundert mich nicht. Da gäbs eh nur massenhaft Spam bzw. wäre die schon wegen Überlastung zusammengebrochen. Also lassen die die gleich mal auf Verdacht off..


----------



## Gbolin (15. September 2009)

@Bleeze
bei mindestens 2 leuten hier stürzt der launcher beim starten ab, leider :/
wobei das ja kein problem wäre, wenn man wenigstens manuell updaten könnte *grml*


----------



## Vayaras (15. September 2009)

also jetzt hat es bei mir von .1879 auf .1871 gepatched was soll das denn? na es patcht weiter... mal schauen wohin xD hoffe kann heute noch spielen^^


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Ok mein Luncher hats jetzt doch gebacken bekommen das zu installieren aber jetzt bekomm ich auch den Error mit SetString <.<


----------



## Krassandra (15. September 2009)

Gbolin schrieb:


> @Bleeze
> bei mindestens 2 leuten hier stürzt der launcher beim starten ab, leider :/
> wobei das ja kein problem wäre, wenn man wenigstens manuell updaten könnte *grml*



Einfach mehrmals versuchen, auch wenn dieser MD5 Error kommt. Irgendwann läuft dann der Patch richtig durch und man kann sich einloggen und spielen.

Hab meinen Druiden schon auf Level 16 *gg*

Selbst spiele ich immer noch mit dem "durchgepatchten" Betaclient.


----------



## Bleeze (15. September 2009)

Krassandra schrieb:


> Hab meinen Druiden schon auf Level 16 *gg*



Woow, da zockste doch bestimmt schon seit 12 oder?
Will sich wohl jemand die 2000 Dias krallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleythys (15. September 2009)

Bei Facebook steht, der MD5 käme wenn zu viele auf einmal downloaden.  Spricht dann für die Qualität der Server.

Der Patch 1879 auf die 1881 (denk ich mir jetzt mal das das statt 1871 hingehört) ist ca. 1,2GB oder so. Da hast du sicher noch was vor dir


----------



## Krassandra (15. September 2009)

Bleeze schrieb:


> Woow, da zockste doch bestimmt schon seit 12 oder?
> Will sich wohl jemand die 2000 Dias krallen biggrin.gif wink.gif



*lach* Nein ganz bestimmt nicht, keine Sorge. Ist mehr Zufall, da ich heut meinen freien Tag hab und ich halt recht zügig ins Spiel gekommen bin und die ersten Level wirklich schnell gehen. Von "Wettleveln" halte ich gar nichts, außerdem müsste man dann ja EP Tränke kaufen sprich, erst Geld investieren, um dann wieder etwas zu bekommen?


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

baaam!! von nem freund die CrashRpt.dll datei bekommen bei dem das spiel läuft und promt die nächste fehlermeldung.
"Ein kritischer Fehler ist augetreten. das spel wird beendet....blablabla"

gw epic fail der patch!


----------



## Nimarella (15. September 2009)

So bin drin nach ~ 1,6 GB update
Leider werden die heruntergeladen Patches nach ausführung gelöscht was das Updaten bei Neuinstallation zum Albtraum macht. Ich selber benutzte den Client von der Beta der auf die neuste Version gepatcht worden ist.


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> Ok mein Luncher hats jetzt doch gebacken bekommen das zu installieren aber jetzt bekomm ich auch den Error mit SetString <.<



Ich habe das selbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blöderweise war ich heute nicht zu Hause, als der DHL-Mann mir die Box vorbei bringen wollte. Sonst könnte ich zumindest neu installieren und von der Version aus patchen.

LG
Dina


----------



## Shariko (15. September 2009)

Bei mir patcht es immer noch, bin schon (oder erst?) bei 46%
Ja, das kann noch dauern bei DSL light^^


----------



## p!tbull (15. September 2009)

Bei mir waren der Updatevorgang schon um 12 fertig, das Saugen der updates ging auch recht fix heute morgen.
Doch jetzt stürzt das Spiel direkt nach dem Klick auf "Welt betreten" mit der Meldung "*ispania application error*" ab.


----------

